

Non native speakers need some help with their startup name - fbailey

We are currently working on an idea plattform, a central place to easily share and distribute ideas. A littlebit like halfbakery, but a lot more serious, with a stronger business focus and some advanced features. For us this is mostly a fun project (too many ideas we need a place to share and store them).<p>We are currently working with the name "crowdconcept" but I would love some feedback.<p>Especially since we are a german team. Concept has a far broader meaning in german than in english, so their might be a kind of misunderstanding on our side.<p>If you want to know more just follow @crowdconcept on twitter. Going to have an alpha ready in the next two months (hopefully).
======
ajaimk
The first thing I glanced one this page was the words "crowdconcept" and then
read what you guys do.

I personally thought you guys did something else. I don't think "concept"
seems to convey the meaning you guys seem to be looking for.

Try playing with the word "idea" or a derivative of it.

~~~
fbailey
The problem with idea is, it's an overused term.

What did you expect when you read crowdconcept?

------
o-o
1\. It's too long.

2\. It's not easy to decipher what you guys actually do, just from the name.
Of course, you could pull of a totally non-English, weird-sounding name
("Twitter", "Google" etc), but that would have to be catchy and easily
recognizable.

------
rickdangerous1
Why not use your German-ness to your advantage? How about www.crowdmasse.com
?? Masse is an ok word for english speakers because we have "mass" and
"masses" so we can 'say' it in our heads without trouble.

------
Tichy
Reminds me that I had registered "krautsourcing.com" for a while, but never
got round to doing something with it. It was more intended to make fun of the
crowd sourcing movement (and I am also German).

~~~
fbailey
we actually thought about Krautconcept for a day ;-)

